# Looking for children's hymns to teach my son



## Kim G

I did not grow up in a Reformed church, so my childhood songs consist mostly of VBS songs with poor theology. My husband and I are looking for children's hymns to sing at home with our son. I'm thinking of songs like "I Sing a Song of the Saints of God" and "O What Can Little Hands Do?"

Any more suggestions?


----------



## he beholds

Welcome: Songs for Saplings

Not exactly hymns, but songs of scripture and catechism. My children have learned so much from listening to these cd's. (They listen during nap/rest time and before bed most nights.)


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Check out Judy Rogers' CDs
Children's, Worship and Praise Music from Singer-Songwriter Judy Rogers - JudyRogers.com


----------



## Jack K

There are several good and time-tested hymns written for children. "All Things Bright and Beautiful" comes to mind. Others work well and are understandable even to very young kids when you just sing the choruses. I sang the chorus to "Blessed Assurance" with my kids about the time they turned two. But I wouldn't necessarily recommend the verses.

Mostly I would suggest this: sing hymns with your son that touch _your_ heart. Whatever hymn is your favorite is the best hymn for you to sing with him. This is because he'll learn the most not from the hymn itself but from your approach to worship and your joy in your Savior. So just share with him something you love.

As for Songs for Saplings: I heartily recommend this music for teaching the catechism. If you're going to learn the catechism it helps to sing it. And I like the people behind this music, and have in fact ministered very profitably alongside them. But my opinion is that the songs are hampered somewhat by the fact that the catechism simply wasn't written to be set to music. Songs for Saplings makes an admirable attempt, but in terms of turning the catechism into songs there's only so much they can do. A few of the songs work very well. Others just don't have the same punch, as _songs_, that you get in our great hymns.


----------



## he beholds

Jack K said:


> There are several good and time-tested hymns written for children. "All Things Bright and Beautiful" comes to mind. Others work well and are understandable even to very young kids when you just sing the choruses. I sang the chorus to "Blessed Assurance" with my kids about the time they turned two. But I wouldn't necessarily recommend the verses.
> 
> Mostly I would suggest this: sing hymns with your son that touch _your_ heart. Whatever hymn is your favorite is the best hymn for you to sing with him. This is because he'll learn the most not from the hymn itself but from your approach to worship and your joy in your Savior. So just share with him something you love.
> 
> As for Songs for Saplings: I heartily recommend this music for teaching the catechism. If you're going to learn the catechism it helps to sing it. And I like the people behind this music, and have in fact ministered very profitably alongside them. But my opinion is that the songs are hampered somewhat by the fact that the catechism simply wasn't written to be set to music. Songs for Saplings makes an admirable attempt, but in terms of turning the catechism into songs there's only so much they can do. A few of the songs work very well. Others just don't have the same punch, as _songs_, that you get in our great hymns.


 
I definitely agree that hymns are more beautiful than the songs for saplings! But for children's music, they are awesome. 

We also sing hymns with our kids. They can learn these, as well! Our children especially love the "Hallelujah, praise Jehovah, oh my soul Jehovah praise" version of Psalm 146 and "As the Deer."


----------



## Jack K

he beholds said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several good and time-tested hymns written for children. "All Things Bright and Beautiful" comes to mind. Others work well and are understandable even to very young kids when you just sing the choruses. I sang the chorus to "Blessed Assurance" with my kids about the time they turned two. But I wouldn't necessarily recommend the verses.
> 
> Mostly I would suggest this: sing hymns with your son that touch _your_ heart. Whatever hymn is your favorite is the best hymn for you to sing with him. This is because he'll learn the most not from the hymn itself but from your approach to worship and your joy in your Savior. So just share with him something you love.
> 
> As for Songs for Saplings: I heartily recommend this music for teaching the catechism. If you're going to learn the catechism it helps to sing it. And I like the people behind this music, and have in fact ministered very profitably alongside them. But my opinion is that the songs are hampered somewhat by the fact that the catechism simply wasn't written to be set to music. Songs for Saplings makes an admirable attempt, but in terms of turning the catechism into songs there's only so much they can do. A few of the songs work very well. Others just don't have the same punch, as _songs_, that you get in our great hymns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely agree that hymns are more beautiful than the songs for saplings! But for children's music, they are awesome.
> 
> We also sing hymns with our kids. They can learn these, as well! Our children especially love the "Hallelujah, praise Jehovah, oh my soul Jehovah praise" version of Psalm 146 and "As the Deer."
Click to expand...


It's great that your kids like those songs. The Songs for Saplings ministry deserves wider recognition. I did a conference with those folks over the summer (they did the children's music and I did the children's Bible lessons) and they were quite a hit.


----------



## jason d

I'd suggest just teach them any hymn with good theology in it...

My 3 year old can sing "Before the Throne", "Doxology", and even some good modern songs that have great theology "Jesus, Thank You" "In Christ Alone" etc...


----------



## jwithnell

We use a combination of childrens' songs (Songs for Saplings, Judy Rogers etc.) and hymns. (I used to sing then to sleep with A Mighty Fortress and If Thou But Suffer God to Guide Thee.) And don't forget to expose them to great classical compositions like Elijah, Messiah, and St. Matthew's Passion.


----------



## Leslie Koster

Hi there, I asked a friend of mine and a fellow Church member and she uses, Firstly, hymns right from the hymnal that they can pick up on easily. Secondly, Cedarmont Kids, which has songs and videos. I have not completely checked into them but feel confident that my source would not lead me astray.


----------



## markkoller

*Psalm 1* 

Our three year old is learning this one now...no worries about bad theology...

1 That man hath perfect blessedness,
who walketh not astray
In counsel of ungodly men,
nor stands in sinners' way,

Nor sitteth in the scorner's chair:
2 But placeth his delight
Upon God's law, and meditates
on his law day and night.

3 He shall be like a tree that grows
near planted by a river,
Which in his season yields his fruit,
and his leaf fadeth never:

And all he doth shall prosper well
4 The wicked are not so;
But like they are unto the chaff,
which wind drives to and fro.

5 In judgment therefore shall not stand
such as ungodly are;
Nor in th' assembly of the just
shall wicked men appear.

6 For why? the way of godly men
unto the Lord is known:
Whereas the way of wicked men
shall quite be overthrown.


----------



## Tripel

Leslie Koster said:


> Secondly they use Cedarmont Kids, which has songs and videos. I have not completely checked into them but feel confident that my source would lead me astray.


 
We have several of the Cedarmont Kids videos. They are incredibly corny, but my young kids love them. It's mostly a collection of simple children's songs with very few hymns (Onward Christian Soldiers being one of the few). A lot of the songs are mostly for fun (If You're Happy and You Know It, Father Abraham, Do Lord, etc), and there are some for which I have no clue what they're about (Climb Up Sunshine's Mountain, Swing Low Sweet Chariot, etc) 
Oh, and they periodically use puppets, including a Jesus puppet. That will probably scare away a lot of people.


----------



## Kim G

Thanks for all the selections and advice! I'm taking notes.  Keep 'em coming!


----------

